# Wrist wrap and gloves while your riding?



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

Just wondering how many of you wear some sort of wrist guard/wrap with your gloves while your riding. I know some people prefer more gear then others but I was looking to get some feedback on whether or not they are worth it. I was looking at the 661 Wrist Wrap lite or pro. thanks


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

I've broken my wrists a few times, and when they come out of the cast they're pretty weak - even more spindly than usual. I have a $10 Ace-brand wrist guard that I use in these situations. Light, breathable, fits under my riding gloves and doesn't hinder movement. You can pick one up at the grocery store. The rigid part of the brace is removable plastic, so you can heat it up and make it fit your grip/palm real good.

I don't use it much unless I'm already injured. But it works good for that, and beats riding around in pain.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Gman said:


> Just wondering how many of you wear some sort of wrist guard/wrap with your gloves while your riding. I know some people prefer more gear then others but I was looking to get some feedback on whether or not they are worth it. I was looking at the 661 Wrist Wrap lite or pro. thanks


I broke my wrist a year or so ago - now I wear wrist guards over my gloves for freeriding and dirt jumping - here's the best deal in town - a pair for $24 from Pricepoint - they work great and don't mess with your riding at all

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11...Gear/EVS-Wrist-Brace---Set-of-1-Pair-DEAL.htm


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

I use athletic tape - the white cloth stuff. Like my Western Slope evil twin above, I have broken my right wrist about 3 times (at least). Now I tape it for anything more demanding than a cruise to the store.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

i use sports tape. last weekend i didnt use the foam barier and tape pulled off my skin. ouch!

i love sports tape. it works!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I use duct tape w/no problems


----------



## SJ10 (Aug 25, 2004)

Gman said:


> Just wondering how many of you wear some sort of wrist guard/wrap with your gloves while your riding. I know some people prefer more gear then others but I was looking to get some feedback on whether or not they are worth it. I was looking at the 661 Wrist Wrap lite or pro. thanks


I always wear wrist support. I use the EVS wrist brace that is very similar to the 661 wrist wrap pro. You can adjust the support via support disks. I think you can get the EVS for about $25/pair. I tend to fold my wrists when landing jumps and drops so the wrist support definitely allows me to ride longer without wrist fatigue or injury. It also seems to reduce arm pump. The only real down side is that my gloves don't fit quite as well. A good investment IMO.

SJ


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

I just use ace bandages and duct tape


----------



## RuNDmC1087 (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone use these?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

I just use athletic or if i dont have it duck tape... works fine since i broke my wrist last year


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Never broken my wrist or anything but after a few hard days of DH my wrist just cant take it (well, when i had ssv  ) i use athletic tape. Works perfectly and its not some one size fits all deal, you "customize it" to your hand...


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Gman said:


> Just wondering how many of you wear some sort of wrist guard/wrap with your gloves while your riding. I know some people prefer more gear then others but I was looking to get some feedback on whether or not they are worth it. I was looking at the 661 Wrist Wrap lite or pro. thanks


I wear these. They are kind of like wearing weightlifting gloves, which helps you from bending you wrists back further then you want them to. The tighter you wear them the stiffer your wrist will be, but at the same time it will not bother your circulation.

skate


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

skate said:


> I wear these. They are kind of like wearing weightlifting gloves, which helps you from bending you wrists back further then you want them to. The tighter you wear them the stiffer your wrist will be, but at the same time it will not bother your circulation.
> 
> skate


I tried a friends yesterday....very nice support....but i wish they were more ventilated


----------



## doubledecadefirehydrant (Jun 12, 2004)

when i do hard sessions, i wear 661 wrist guards under my downhill gloves (they're actually carbon motorcycle street racing gloves). it might help to go a size bigger on the gloves to allow the wrist guards more room.


----------



## jzt (Apr 20, 2004)

*Worth getting one while you still have good wrists*

I broke my right wrist last year attempting a gap jump. i've been using this ever since.. except for casual rides. if i'd realized how vulnerable wrists are, i'd have worn them BEFORE trying any stunts. damn wrist has never been the same since and i can't do push ups without pain in my wrist. you might think you look over-geared with them on, or that a broken wrist is "cool" but the repercussions are really not worth it.

i think athletic tape is a good idea because the 661 wristwraps i have can't fit under my gloves, so i wear them outside, which bothers my grip a bit.

http://www.sixsixone.com/gear/support_wristwrap.html


----------



## SwissOne (Mar 11, 2005)

Use this once a day for a few weeks and throw your wristband in the trashcan!!

www.powerballs.com


----------



## steelduck (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree on the PowerBall... It helps alot and it is quite fun.. :F


----------



## CarnageAsada (Jul 15, 2004)

After several bad falls I've been riding with 661 wristwrap for all my DH and FR monkey business. I've really only wrecked so bad they've done any good maybe once or twice, but its much better than broken bones and stitches that I've had in the past. 

CA


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep, the Fox BMX wrist-wrap gloves are excellent. They give your wrists a bit of support without interfering, and keep your wrists nice and warm so they're less likely to tweak. I've been using them for 2 years, they make a HUGE difference in how sore my wrists and hands are after a long weekend at Whistler.


----------



## DHMTBNJ (Sep 17, 2014)

For me a have sprained my TCFF in both my wrists and it was a massive pain to get my wrists back to full strength. Both my wrists still have some pain. So i always wear wrist wraps when i ride DH. Get the Pro ones those are the ones i use. I don't even notice them while riding. Plus when i fall help my wrists a lot.


----------

